# Dare To Be - A Disney Princess! (November 11th - 24th)



## StereoXGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

It's time for a new challenge!

Our next challenge is *Dare To Be - A Disney Princess*!

Chosen by nosepickle, winner of *Dare To Be - Pink Like Cotton Candy*!

In general, most female protagonists in Disney movies are considered a Disney Princess. So even those who were not technically princesses (such as Alice of _Alice in Wonderland_) will be allowed.

The official Disney Princess site can be viewed here:

Disney Princess -- The Official Website

Here are some inspiration pics (feel free to add your own!):






















For those who would like to enter, please note:

The rules have changed. Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are no longer allowed. 

Please review the rest of the rules here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please indicate in your post with the images which one you would like for voting. Otherwise, the first image will be chosen automatically.


*






*


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 11, 2008)

yay! disney! I wanted to be a disney singer back in high school! I think I would probably look most like belle





Maybe If I get a chance I'll enter!


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 11, 2008)

This is gonna be fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nosepickle (Nov 11, 2008)

This pic is one of the reasons why I picked this challenge!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool theme! I might give this one a try if I get the time!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 11, 2008)

ooo cool theme and i think xsparkages, utube channel would come in handy for this one!!!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 11, 2008)

OoOo I really can't wait to see all the entries!!

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yay! disney! I wanted to be a disney singer back in high school! I think I would probably look most like belle




Maybe If I get a chance I'll enter!

You'd make an adorable Snow White too, I think! I wish I could do Ariel!


----------



## purpleRain (Nov 11, 2008)

omg this should be fun, nice &amp; cute theme nosepickle


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 11, 2008)

wow purple, those pics are stunning!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ooohh what a cute theme!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow what a cool theme! Can't wait to see entries


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 11, 2008)

I absolutely adore disney princess (as you can tell by my profile) i'd probably choose Snow White or Belle!


----------



## ticki (Nov 11, 2008)

awesome theme! can't wait to see the entries.


----------



## emmy2410 (Nov 11, 2008)

This is an interesting theme and gonna be fun. I cant wait to see entries...hopefully mine too.


----------



## Karren (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool!! I'm going to have a hard time copnvincing anyone I'm a princess!! Lol.


----------



## lolaB (Nov 11, 2008)

Great theme! I'm sure the entries will be awesome.


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 11, 2008)

Cute theme!


----------



## bCreative (Nov 11, 2008)

Sounds fun can't wait to see what you guys come up with.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Nov 11, 2008)

I love this! Jasmine was always my favorite



.


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Nov 12, 2008)

this is gonna be fun...i'm going to force myself to make time and do this!!! you picked a great theme, nosepickle. oh and i love your inspiration picture...cute...yet a little bit disturbing for some of the characters depicted.

I think this could actually be kind if difficult. I feel like sometimes a lot of the Disney girls are defined more by their hair and dress rather than makeup. It will be interesting to see how people show the characters using makeup.

Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love this! Jasmine was always my favorite



. i think you could pull off Jasmine perfectly.


----------



## nosepickle (Nov 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jelici* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is gonna be fun...i'm going to force myself to make time and do this!!! you picked a great theme, nosepickle. oh and i love your inspiration picture...cute...yet a little bit disturbing for some of the characters depicted.
I think this is actually kind of difficult...none of the Disney princesses really have a super unique makeup look...it's more in their overall dress, hair, etc. It will be interesting to see how people define their character using makeup.

quick question: does this have to be confined to your classic Disney "princesses" (ie Belle, Cinderella, Ariel, Jasmine, etc) or can it be generally any of the main Disney female characters? Also, what if she were not actually a princess, but more of a villainous character? (I have no one particular in mind)

i think you could pull off Jasmine perfectly.






Well one of the cool things is that you don't have to do the "makeup" that the princesses have on, you could do makeup that matches their clothes or something more abstract (like painting an apple on your cheek for snow white, lol!)
I would limit it to disney female protagonists, I think... because just disney girls is a little broad, and plus we've already done "disney star" so... but if you can convince me that you REALLY wanna do say... cruella deville, then I'll go for a bad gal too.


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Nov 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nosepickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well one of the cool things is that you don't have to do the "makeup" that the princesses have on, you could do makeup that matches their clothes or something more abstract (like painting an apple on your cheek for snow white, lol!)
I would limit it to disney female protagonists, I think... because just disney girls is a little broad, and plus we've already done "disney star" so... but if you can convince me that you REALLY wanna do say... cruella deville, then I'll go for a bad gal too.





thanks, I actually just went back and read the "official description" for the theme, and found my answer.
interesting thing about the apple...hadn't thought of that...


----------



## MermaidAlyss87 (Nov 12, 2008)

The Little Mermaid is my favorite!


----------



## nibjet (Nov 12, 2008)

random, but when I went to NYC this last time, my friend's friend works on Broadway, and I totally got to sit in that thing Ariel is in in that pic.











I completely dorked out about it.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Nov 13, 2008)

okay so,i have the first entry? im actually belle from Beauty and The Beast,but a peach dress i wore for my prom was the closest thing to yellow i could find!






i was insanely tired from staying up for 2 days straight.






haha,im not fat just because collar bone isn't showing!











my kitty Pussiferr came out of her "tired,i don't want to see you" thing!






well,i need help on picking the actual entry. help me?? and yess i got angelbites =)


----------



## comeseptember (Nov 13, 2008)

You look amazing as a Princess! I think you should go with the third photo as your entry--it shows off the colors you used and your application far better than any of the other photos, though they are all very lovely.


----------



## daer0n (Nov 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *retroxxkittie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay so,i have the first entry? im actually belle from Beauty and The Beast,but a peach dress i wore for my prom was the closest thing to yellow i could find!http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled001.jpg

i was insanely tired from staying up for 2 days straight.

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled003.jpg

haha,im not fat just because collar bone isn't showing!

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled009.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled018.jpg

my kitty Pussiferr came out of her "tired,i don't want to see you" thing!

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled021.jpg

well,i need help on picking the actual entry. help me?? and yess i got angelbites =)

You're soooo pretty!i LOVE the first picture and the third one as well, you did an awesome job, you look beautiful!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 13, 2008)

OOOhhh cool I wanna be a Disney Princess!!!


----------



## nosepickle (Nov 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *retroxxkittie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay so,i have the first entry? im actually belle from Beauty and The Beast,but a peach dress i wore for my prom was the closest thing to yellow i could find!http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled001.jpg

i was insanely tired from staying up for 2 days straight.

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled003.jpg

haha,im not fat just because collar bone isn't showing!

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled009.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled018.jpg

my kitty Pussiferr came out of her "tired,i don't want to see you" thing!

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled021.jpg

well,i need help on picking the actual entry. help me?? and yess i got angelbites =)

Great job! I think the 3rd one, for sure!!!


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 13, 2008)

I tghink the 3rd one as well great job


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 13, 2008)

yay! I bought my falsies and my red hair ribbon today! so hopefully over the next few days I'll be able to do snow white


----------



## Ozee (Nov 13, 2008)

wooo kittie your very pretty, 3rd pic shows makeup best


----------



## 10_6madhatter (Nov 13, 2008)

OMG KITTY O.O!

He looks just like my cat x3 even has the "What the hell is that camera doing?" look.

Love the look, dear. It looks just plain fabulous! I bet Belle has a little peach number floating around somewhere ;D!


----------



## purpleRain (Nov 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *retroxxkittie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay so,i have the first entry? im actually belle from Beauty and The Beast,but a peach dress i wore for my prom was the closest thing to yellow i could find!http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled001.jpg

i was insanely tired from staying up for 2 days straight.

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled003.jpg

haha,im not fat just because collar bone isn't showing!

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled009.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled018.jpg

my kitty Pussiferr came out of her "tired,i don't want to see you" thing!

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/a...ntitled021.jpg

well,i need help on picking the actual entry. help me?? and yess i got angelbites =)

Gorgeous



Your lips by the way are amazing wow.I think I would go with the first picture


----------



## LilDee (Nov 13, 2008)

OMG! I love this theme!!

I was Jasmine (my fave princess!!) a while back for halloween.. it was the first thing i had ever sewn! haha see




















I know i can't use these to enter, cause they're old now.. but maybe they'll be inspiration or something? lol

Hoefully I'll find time to enter! it's probably my favorite theme so far!!


----------



## katana (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh wow, this is such a cute theme! I'd love to enter but I can't upload photos from my wii!!!

I can't wait to see all the entries!


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 13, 2008)

Retro kittie - I like the 3rd one



Very pretty.

LilDee - You look gorgeous as Jasmine!


----------



## DragonGirl (Nov 13, 2008)

Retro kittie - I agree with the others 3rd is def best but all look great

LilDee - very awesome you did really well on the sewing.

This theme is so much fun I have no idea which one to do... can I do a couple and ask fellow MUT members to help me choose?


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 14, 2008)

ooh i love this theme, am a huge disney princess fan


----------



## Ozee (Nov 14, 2008)

oh my Lildee.. your body is amazing


----------



## daer0n (Nov 14, 2008)

You look beautiful Denise! you have such a gorgeous body!


----------



## rocksinger007 (Nov 14, 2008)

lildee....that's an awesome costume...and I agree, your body's killer






retrokittie...your makeup's really cute...I always loved beauty and the beast


----------



## Karren (Nov 14, 2008)

Great entries so far!!

Well I tried.... and it didn't turn out.... so this isn't an entry.... but funny photo I title -

"Snow White runs out to the car to get the stupid camera"






Did get a few stares when I passed some guests in the hall!!! hahaha


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow, everyone looks amazing!

Karren, that looks great! I'm going to post mine a bit later if I can get it done so it looks halfway decent!I'm doing snow white also!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 14, 2008)

ok, here is my entry! tell me which photo you think I should have in the voting






























What I used -

1000 hour false lashes,

lancome foundation

mac ruby woo lipstick with gloss over it

bodyshop pink blush

wetnwild sparkly neutral eyeshadow

mac bark shadow in the crease


----------



## Karren (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah!! You make a fantastic Snow White, Rosie!! and the apple..... great idea!!!


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh wow Rosie that's gorgeous!





I think the 2nd one for voting


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Nov 14, 2008)

wow you're a gorgeous Snow White :x

i think the 2nd one is so great, like "dreaming of my prince"


----------



## ticki (Nov 14, 2008)

i love it, rosie! looks awesome.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 14, 2008)

Very pretty Rosie! I love the second one!

LOL Karren! Who doesn't love a modern Snow White? She can now wear jeans!


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow Rosie you look great! I love the 4th one


----------



## emmy2410 (Nov 14, 2008)

Retro - you look very pretty...i like the 3rd one.

Lil - wow thats a nice outfit and you look really nice in it.

Karren - hahahahahaha....thats cute.

rosie - you look cute...nice poses...i like the 2nd one...

very nice and creative ladies...


----------



## MakeupByMe (Nov 14, 2008)

karen love the snow white cute red bow!!!!!!


----------



## Anthea (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome entries and pics everyone. Rosie I like photo # 2 as well


----------



## Ozee (Nov 14, 2008)

Karren i think thats so cute, Snow white running to car lol... Who say she needs to always be in her full length gown



Maybe Grumpy was annoying her so she had to get out of the house..hehehe

Very good makeup even from a distance it looks very snow white

Rosie very pretty





I like the 2nd pose for voting

(you still look like miranda kerr to me)


----------



## purpleRain (Nov 14, 2008)

Lildee &gt; You are a perfect Yasmine!!

Karren &gt; hehe, that's a great picture, I can image the stares





Rosie &gt; Snow White can't be better. You have got the same innocent look, beautiful!! 2nd picture is the best I would say.


----------



## daer0n (Nov 14, 2008)

I love your entry Rosie! i say the second one as well, you look suuuper pretty! Gorgeous entry


----------



## daer0n (Nov 14, 2008)

Karren you always look great! you are a modern snow white in jeans!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks ladies!





I can't wait to see the other entries, I LOVE disney


----------



## pla4u (Nov 15, 2008)

You all look GREAT!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh wow, look at you Snow White! You look just like her Rosie, very very gorgeous!!!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 15, 2008)

beautiful entries ladies!!

I think I'll do the little mermaid as it she is my favourite disney princess, I'm just trying to think how...


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Nov 15, 2008)

everyone looks amazing! I really hope I get the chance to enter. I think imma do Ariel, she's my faaave!


----------



## nanzmck (Nov 15, 2008)

I love these so much! Everyone looks like modern day Disney Princesses.


----------



## Karren (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok.... I'll enter this one...

Snow White on her day off- hahaha


----------



## LilDee (Nov 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Retro kittie - I like the 3rd one



Very pretty. LilDee - You look gorgeous as Jasmine!

Originally Posted by *DragonGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Retro kittie - I agree with the others 3rd is def best but all look greatLilDee - very awesome you did really well on the sewing.

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh my Lildee.. your body is amazing Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You look beautiful Denise! you have such a gorgeous body! Originally Posted by *rocksinger007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lildee....that's an awesome costume...and I agree, your body's killer



retrokittie...your makeup's really cute...I always loved beauty and the beast

Originally Posted by *emmy2410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Retro - you look very pretty...i like the 3rd one. 
Lil - wow thats a nice outfit and you look really nice in it.

Karren - hahahahahaha....thats cute.

rosie - you look cute...nice poses...i like the 2nd one...

very nice and creative ladies...

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lildee &gt; You are a perfect Yasmine!!Karren &gt; hehe, that's a great picture, I can image the stares





Rosie &gt; Snow White can't be better. You have got the same innocent look, beautiful!! 2nd picture is the best I would say.

Thanks so much for the sweet comments you guys!!I hope to put up an enterable picture too.. i just hope i find some time





OMG Rosie! you are so snow white!! super cute

and Karren and Retro, you guys look awesome too!

i freakin love disney!! I play disney movies in the store all the time! hahaha


----------



## daer0n (Nov 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok.... I'll enter this one...
Snow White on her day off- hahaha

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...itesdayoff.jpg

You're a gorgeous modern Snow White Karren! love this picture of you


----------



## Ozee (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree Karren you look gorgeous


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 16, 2008)

Karren you make a stunning Snow White, you look fabulous! I really like that wig, great colour on you!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Nov 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok.... I'll enter this one...
Snow White on her day off- hahaha

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...itesdayoff.jpg

Karren, you're just too cute


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok, here is my entry! tell me which photo you think I should have in the voting




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...380480x640.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...377480x640.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...365640x480.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...339480x640.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...335640x480.jpg

What I used -

1000 hour false lashes,

lancome foundation

mac ruby woo lipstick with gloss over it

bodyshop pink blush

wetnwild sparkly neutral eyeshadow

mac bark shadow in the crease






Told ya you'd make a beautiful Snow White!!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2008)

lol!

thanks Kaylin!



I was tossing up between her and belle, but I thought that snow white's hair was way easier, LOL


----------



## DragonGirl (Nov 16, 2008)

Karren - I love the red lips on you I think you make a great modern day snow white

Rosie - The classic innocent snow white you look great... I personally like the pose of the second one best and I think it shows the make up really nicely.

Great entries so far ladies... I did Jasmine a few days ago and took pics but my stinking flash washing out all the make up no matter how much primer I use and how dark I make it... I tried turning the flash off but then all I get is a blurry yellow mess.... anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Ozee (Nov 16, 2008)

Maybe stand infront of window with flash off?


----------



## ticki (Nov 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok.... I'll enter this one...
Snow White on her day off- hahaha

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...itesdayoff.jpg

freaking hilarious! still, great job. i think your looks have been looking more natural lately. have you changed your makeup?


----------



## Karren (Nov 17, 2008)

Awww... Thanks!! I'm always changing something.. Mater of fact I've been using more mmu foundation and getting a nicer finish!!


----------



## umraon (Nov 17, 2008)

hello,

I had a little fun with photoshop with these pictures.. hope you like it:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow Rosie you look great! I love the 4th one



I like the 4th one too! Cute theme!
You look too cute Karren!


----------



## Sreyomac (Nov 18, 2008)

WOW Rosie...... spot on!!!! I really, really love the fourth one!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 18, 2008)

Here are my photos! I had so much fun doing these, but the camera couldn't pick out all the colours! I was wearing like three different lipsticks but it only looks like one! My eyes would have to be the most artisitic I have ever been with makeup!

Oh, and I am a mermaid.





I'm not sure which photo to enter, so please tell me which one you think is best!!






























No costume for this theme and my hair isn't that red anymore...

I just realized I forgot to get a close up! I've taken it all off now...


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 18, 2008)

Roxie, I love that. It looks gorgeous. What blush are you wearing?


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Nov 18, 2008)

oooh so pretty Roxie, I wanna do an Ariel look as well. I'm GOING to make time. I have to, this is too fun to pass off. Everyone's looking so FAB!


----------



## Ozee (Nov 18, 2008)

woo roxie your so pretty






Pic #3 is my fav shows of makeup well and cutest pose.


----------



## Karren (Nov 18, 2008)

You make an awesome mermaid, Roxie,, love that shade of teal..


----------



## jacqueline.lop (Nov 18, 2008)

oooooh it sounds funnn!

im gonna get started on this right away!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Roxie, I love that. It looks gorgeous. What blush are you wearing?



I don't usually use blush so I had no idea what I was doing. The only blushes I have came in my budget eyeshaddow set. I used a brown below the bone, and orange on the bone and blended into the brown, and then swept the brush across some lighter eyeshaddows as a highlighter. 
Thanks for the nice comments everyone!!


----------



## x33cupcake (Nov 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok, here is my entry! tell me which photo you think I should have in the voting




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...380480x640.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...377480x640.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...365640x480.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...339480x640.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...335640x480.jpg

What I used -

1000 hour false lashes,

lancome foundation

mac ruby woo lipstick with gloss over it

bodyshop pink blush

wetnwild sparkly neutral eyeshadow

mac bark shadow in the crease






OMG you are sooo pretty! you pull off snow white perfectly!! i think the first one is the cutest
btw snow white is my favorite princess =)


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 19, 2008)

awww, thankyou cupcake!

your comment really made my day!

I think snow white was the first movie I ever saw, so it's kind of special for me too


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 19, 2008)

You look so pretty Roxie! I like the 1st one, you make a great Ariel!





I'm thinking about doing Ariel too but I'm not sure yet...


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 22, 2008)

Loving everyones entries so far, Rosie you make a gorgeous snow white


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice entries ladies!


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 22, 2008)

I think I'm gunna do mine tonight when everyone's gone to bed.

Another middle of the night d2b haha


----------



## Brianne333 (Nov 23, 2008)

What a super cute theme! There are some lovely looks displayed in this thread, it puts me in a real Disney mood heh!


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's mine, it's inspired by the little mermaid. It didn't turn out as good as I hoped it would but I'm gunna enter anyway...

Inspo:






Pictures:











(close up)
















I don't know which one to use for my entry...what do you guys think?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## LilDee (Nov 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine, it's inspired by the little mermaid. It didn't turn out as good as I hoped it would but I'm gunna enter anyway...Inspo:

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...rieldisney.jpg

Pictures:

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...icture1424.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...icture1452.jpg

(close up)

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...icture1441.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...icture1434.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...icture1460.jpg

I don't know which one to use for my entry...what do you guys think?

Thanks for looking!





beautiful entry!!

I love it!

I think the 4th (second last) picture really catches the little mermaid look.. The makeup is pretty and in this picture you really look like a sweet girl dreaming of her prince


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 23, 2008)

Aw thanks!


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 23, 2008)

Love your entry Katie! I also love the 4th one, very ariel-esque.


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Laura!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 23, 2008)

Katie, the colours remind me of flounder. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Ozee (Nov 23, 2008)

magneticheart awesome job i love it

i like pose #3 or 4


----------



## Roxie (Nov 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine, it's inspired by the little mermaid. It didn't turn out as good as I hoped it would but I'm gunna enter anyway...Inspo:

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...rieldisney.jpg

Pictures:

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...icture1424.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...icture1452.jpg

(close up)

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...icture1441.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...icture1434.jpg

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...icture1460.jpg

I don't know which one to use for my entry...what do you guys think?

Thanks for looking!






Very pretty! I love the second to last photo.


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I think I'll have picture #4 as my entry if that's okay


----------



## DragonGirl (Nov 24, 2008)

Well here's my Jasmine... I didn't have the time to redo it unfortunately cause I've been so swamped lately. Next time though I will definately try all those ideas mentioned thanks for the help but for this time I'll have to use the pics taken with the camera that washes me out. This was definately a fun D2B.


----------



## rocksinger007 (Nov 24, 2008)

dragongirl, I love the eyeshadow...it's very pretty!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *DragonGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well here's my Jasmine... I didn't have the time to redo it unfortunately cause I've been so swamped lately. Next time though I will definately try all those ideas mentioned thanks for the help but for this time I'll have to use the pics taken with the camera that washes me out. This was definately a fun D2B.
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...c2016bda4e.jpg

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...b6beae67d9.jpg

Very pretty!


----------



## retroxxkittie (Nov 25, 2008)

hmm i pick my 3rd photo as the entry






yep,my mom started to trip on the sudden girlieness when i did this DTB.haha.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 25, 2008)

can I have the second photo as my entry please



Thanks Shaundra!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Nov 25, 2008)

gorgeous entries. Bummed I didn't make it


----------



## amber_nation (Nov 25, 2008)

Everyone did a great, I was going to but things have been hectic, maybe I'll try the next one, depending on what it is.


----------



## Roxie (Nov 25, 2008)

My third picture is my entry photo.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 25, 2008)

im bummed i didnt have the time to do this...and that the stencil i wanted for this wouldnt have arrived in time....maybe i might do it just for fun tho....

great loooks girls...

rosie u make a great snowhite

karen i love ur modern version of snow white...

omg roxie u have the most sexiest eyes and lips i have ever seen...sorry t come off strong..

i know i missed ppl, u all did a fantastic job!! and good luck with the votes


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *DragonGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well here's my Jasmine... I didn't have the time to redo it unfortunately cause I've been so swamped lately. Next time though I will definately try all those ideas mentioned thanks for the help but for this time I'll have to use the pics taken with the camera that washes me out. This was definately a fun D2B.
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...c2016bda4e.jpg

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...b6beae67d9.jpg

The eyeshadow is so pretty!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Nov 25, 2008)

Am I tripping or what???????lol

*Where is the Next dare to be Theme????? *Shouldnt we have had it already ?


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Nov 26, 2008)

Monet, that's what I was thinking. Maybe things came up? For Shaundra?


----------



## amber_nation (Nov 26, 2008)

Maybe she hasn't heard from the winner of the DTB that will be picking the next theme. Maybe the ganguro winner will be the one to pick.


----------



## X-ina (Nov 26, 2008)

_I think ALL of you ladies did beautiful jobs so far. I can't wait to vote!_


----------



## Aprill (Nov 26, 2008)

Wonderful entries everyone!! The poll will be open for voting soon!!


----------

